# Police called to report of 'shots fired' at house of Eddie Griffin



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

Channel 2 (KPRC) in Houston is reporting that police responding to shots fired at the Sugar Land home of Houston Rockets forward Eddie Griffin have blocked off an area of the street surrounding his house.

No further details are available at this point.

For those not from Houston, Sugar Land is an affluent suburb in Fort Bend County about 30 minutes to the southwest of Houston. Many athletes live in that part of town because of the low tax rate in Fort Bend County as opposed to Harris County which contains the majority of the Houston area.

---

second report stated that Eddie Griffin is fine and he is not at his house


---

more news to come later....


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

Someone from another message board mentioned that there is one HPD car outside and one camera guy there. None of Eddie's cars are there. The camera guy was talking on the phone about not normally dealing with ESPN. There were a lot of neighbors outside, but nobody seemed to know anything.

----

more news to come....


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Weird...


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

*Police investigate alleged shooting at Eddie Griffin's home**http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/topstory/2179689*http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/topstory/2179689

Houston police are investigating allegations that Rockets' forward Eddie Griffin assaulted his girlfriend and shot at her at his southwest Houston home early this morning. 

The woman was not hit by the gunfire, but told police Griffin shot at her, a Houston police department spokesperson said. 

The incident, which was reported to police shortly after 5 a.m., allegedly occurred at Griffin's home in the 3900 block of Shadow Trace Circle, located in the gated, upscale Shadowlake community. 

Police have not yet spoken with Griffin, and his whereabouts later today were unknown, said HPD spokesman Alvin Wright. 

No one at Griffin's home called police, but the gunfire was reported in a phone call made from the other side of town, Wright said. 

Officers at the scene early today refused to comment. 

Griffin's next-door neighbor, Seetha Raman, reported he did not hear any gunfire, but was awakened in the middle of the night by police officers in his driveway.


----


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)




----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

more has been added to the original story:

-------------

Griffin, a two-year veteran out of Seton Hall, was projected as a candidate for the Rockets' starting lineup this year, but has been a problem in pre-season camp. He has been indefinitely suspended "for conduct detrimental to the team." 

The suspension began after he skipped a trip to Sacramento. Griffin, 21, the youngest player on the team, then missed a practice and a special workout Friday as part of the process for working his way back from the suspension. 

Today's reported incident was news to Griffin's lawyer. 

"I know absolutely nothing, " Rusty Hardin said this morning. "I'm trying to find out where everybody is and what is happening. There's really nothing I can tell you." 

The incident could further complicate the Rockets' decision about Griffin's future since they have to decide by Friday whether to exercise the option on the fourth season of his contract. A decision not to extend the contract beyond its third season would diminish Griffin's trade value. 

Griffin started 66 games for the Rockets last year, averaging 8.6 points and 6 rebounds a game. In 2001-2002, after becoming the first rookie to lead Houston in blocks since Hakeem Olajuwon did so during the 1984-85 season, he earned NBA All-Rookie Second Team honors.


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

more from *ESPN*

----

*Report: Rockets forward Griffin beat up, shot at womanhttp://sports.espn.go.com/espn/wire?id=1646439*http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/wire?id=1646439

HOUSTON -- Police were investigating a report Saturday that suspended Rockets forward Eddie Griffin beat up and shot at a woman at his southwest Houston home sometime before dawn.

Police spokesman Alvin Wright said no warrant had been issued for Griffin's arrest and police had been unable to locate him.

"It's his word against hers and we can't find him," Wright said. "Nobody saw him do anything. There are no witnesses."

The team suspended Griffin indefinitely Oct. 16 for a series of missed practices and a flight.

About 5 a.m. Saturday, police received a call from a woman at an unknown location. The woman claimed Griffin had assaulted her, Wright said. Then about 25 minutes later, Griffin called police to report that "somebody had broken into his house."

Police arrived at the home in an upscale Houston neighborhood to find Griffin's cousin and another woman. The cousin told police he hadn't seen or heard anything, Wright said.

The woman at the home, however, told police Griffin had been downstairs talking with a female and had "beat the woman up and shot at her," Wright said.

In the initial call to police, the woman who alleged Griffin had assaulted her said the basketball player had punched her, Wright said. He said the woman was treated at a hospital, but he did not have her name.

Wright said the case would be referred to the district attorney's family violence unit on Monday and that the district attorney's office had not accepted any charges Saturday.

Rockets spokesman Dan McKenna said the team was aware of the situation but did not have an immediate comment.

Rockets coach Jeff Van Gundy said earlier this month that he hoped the time away from the team would allow Griffin to "get himself together."

Griffin has an unresolved marijuana possession charge against him stemming from an arrest in April. He was the seventh overall pick of the New Jersey Nets in 2001 and was traded to the Rockets for three first-round draft choices.

He has averaged 8.7 points and 5.8 rebounds per game in two seasons with the Rockets.

---------


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

what the hell is going on with Eddie Griffin?? has he gone insane
i hope all that stuff about the woman isnt true


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

it will all be very interesting once they get to the bottom of this...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I hope that him thinking of quitting basketball and her being upset at the potential for lost income didn't bring on false charges. If his neighbor didn't hear it, it bolds well for him.

-Petey


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Too much drama for me.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> Too much drama for me.


No doubt... Peace


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pistolballer</b>!
> what the hell is going on with Eddie Griffin?? has he gone insane
> i hope all that stuff about the woman isnt true



It's really amazing. I thought he'd be a great player someday but it appears he just can't get his life together.

I don't feel sorry for him though.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Come on he was shooting blanks and he started it...she also slept with another guy the night before so she must be at fault?


----------

